# Mistakes in EOI - Invitation Received



## rafijatt (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have received visa invitation for SC 189. But I realized, after invitation is received, that there are following 2 mistakes in my EOI:

1. Country of birth is mentioned incorrect.
2. Starting date of employment is mentioned incorrect (This employment is partly claimed and luckily points for this part are not claimed).

Unfortunately, this was my last chance to get an invitation because after that round my age points are reduced.

Now the question is, how should I proceed for Visa Application? Should I correct both mistakes while submitting Visa Application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rafijatt said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received visa invitation for SC 189. But I realized, after invitation is received, that there are following 2 mistakes in my EOI:
> 
> ...


1. Maybe termed as a very minor issue. 
2. What's the correct date and the EOI shown date ?

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rafijatt said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received visa invitation for SC 189. But I realized, after invitation is received, that there are following 2 mistakes in my EOI:
> 
> ...


If you don't mind losing AUD 3670 at least, then take the chance. And take it since it is your last chance.

And yes, you submit all correct info in visa application.

As newbienz said, both seems minor issue and doesn't reduces your points, so you may be fine.


----------



## rafijatt (Aug 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Maybe termed as a very minor issue.
> 2. What's the correct date and the EOI shown date ?
> 
> Cheers


Date is mentioned as 1st of month but actually it is 17th of month. Month and year are mentioned correct.

Country of birth is mentioned as Pakistan but actually it is UAE.


----------



## rafijatt (Aug 10, 2017)

rafijatt said:


> Date is mentioned as 1st of month but actually it is 17th of month. Month and year are mentioned correct.
> 
> Country of birth is mentioned as Pakistan but actually it is UAE.


I also think the same but just wanted to know if there is any proper way to rectify and notify DIBP like form 1023 is used for rectification in Visa Application.


----------



## rafijatt (Aug 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> If you don't mind losing AUD 3670 at least, then take the chance. And take it since it is your last chance.
> 
> And yes, you submit all correct info in visa application.
> 
> As newbienz said, both seems minor issue and doesn't reduces your points, so you may be fine.


I also think the same but just wanted to know if there is any proper way to rectify and notify DIBP like form 1023 is used for rectification in Visa Application.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

rafijatt said:


> I also think the same but just wanted to know if there is any proper way to rectify and notify DIBP like form 1023 is used for rectification in Visa Application.


I am sure you'll have a valid reason to say why you missed adding correct information reg. country of birth.
Start date is minor one as others say too.

I think you can lodge the application with detailed explanation via required forms.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rafijatt said:


> I also think the same but just wanted to know if there is any proper way to rectify and notify DIBP like form 1023 is used for rectification in Visa Application.


Yes, use *Update Us* in ImmiAccount and explain everything once you lodge visa. This will automatically generate Form 1023.

Also, even though it doesn't change points, but does your work experience date affects your EOI date ? Lets say does it make you claim work experience points earlier and hence allow you to submit EOI and have earlier Date of Effect ?

Or you already have enough points without that mistake when you submitted your EOI ?


----------



## rafijatt (Aug 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, use *Update Us* in ImmiAccount and explain everything once you lodge visa. This will automatically generate Form 1023.
> 
> Also, even though it doesn't change points, but does your work experience date affects your EOI date ? Lets say does it make you claim work experience points earlier and hence allow you to submit EOI and have earlier Date of Effect ?
> 
> Or you already have enough points without that mistake when you submitted your EOI ?


No this employment was in past. It was in 2007 so it does not affect my points in any way.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't see any problem with these mistakes. I've seen such minor mistakes in EOI and people getting through smoothly through the process without any questions being asked. You should be fine so long as you did not overclaim points in your EOI. Moreover, when you hit the APPLY VISA button in your EOI and start to fill the online forms, most of the information from EOI is already pre-populated in the visa forms. Not sure (or don't remember) how it is now, but some of this information is even editable for you to correct, add, or reorder.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> I don't see any problem with these mistakes. I've seen such minor mistakes in EOI and people getting through smoothly through the process without any questions being asked. You should be fine so long as you did not overclaim points in your EOI. Moreover, when you hit the APPLY VISA button in your EOI and start to fill the online forms, most of the information from EOI is already pre-populated in the visa forms. Not sure (or don't remember) how it is now, but some of this information is even editable for you to correct, add, or reorder.


I concur with this.


----------



## sriniha (Nov 16, 2017)

*Got 189 Invitation but found Mistakes in EOI Application*

HI Everyone,

I got visa 189 invitation (65 pts) now, but found that my EOI Application has mistakes in Employment Deputation Dates( travel dates to client projects) like for Eg : 19AUG 2013 is actual date but EOI is mentioned as 30 AUG 2013. There are similar 6 EOI Dates entries overlooked but there is no change in month & I due to this I am not gaining or loosing any Points.

Please help me with the situation as my agent insisting me to redo EOI.

Experts kindly respond..

thanks for the support.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sriniha said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I got visa 189 invitation (65 pts) now, but found that my EOI Application has mistakes in Employment Deputation Dates( travel dates to client projects) like for Eg : 19AUG 2013 is actual date but EOI is mentioned as 30 AUG 2013. There are similar 6 EOI Dates entries overlooked but there is no change in month & I due to this I am not gaining or loosing any Points.
> 
> ...


Hi

Are the start - end dates on employment with various employers correct? If yes, then i won't worry much about deputation dates. 
Also, do you confirm that ACS/EA was done using correct dates?

If ans to both of the above is "YES" then use the invite BUT add correct dates during VISA lodge process.


----------



## sriniha (Nov 16, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are the start - end dates on employment with various employers correct? If yes, then i won't worry much about deputation dates.
> Also, do you confirm that ACS/EA was done using correct dates?
> ...



Thanks for the Early response:

Answer to both of the above is "YES". My ACS (mm/yyyy) is correct as per the employment deputation dates & employment dates. Also My l employment dates are entered correct in EOI.

Do I need to submit any Forms for the Changes( if required)

thanks for the support


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sriniha said:


> Thanks for the Early response:
> 
> Answer to both of the above is "YES". My ACS (mm/yyyy) is correct as per the employment deputation dates & employment dates. Also My l employment dates are entered correct in EOI.
> 
> ...


VISA lodge will just ask you the start - end dates of employment and designations.
Where are you entering the deputation dates? I don't think there is any field for entering such data anywhere. 

I think you can go ahead and apply VISA. WHats the point of agent asking you to re-apply?


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

*SOS - Help needed regarding EOI updation after Invite*



KeeDa said:


> I don't see any problem with these mistakes. I've seen such minor mistakes in EOI and people getting through smoothly through the process without any questions being asked. You should be fine so long as you did not overclaim points in your EOI. Moreover, when you hit the APPLY VISA button in your EOI and start to fill the online forms, most of the information from EOI is already pre-populated in the visa forms. Not sure (or don't remember) how it is now, but some of this information is even editable for you to correct, add, or reorder.


Hi Keeda,

Need a bit of an urgent help!!!

I understand that we can't update EOI after receiving the invite. We will have to wait for the invite to Expire and then update EOI and wait for a fresh invite.

However, my queries are:

1. Can the invite expire after accepting the invite?
From accepting I mean - After clicking the "Apply Visa Button", and creating ImmiAccount? - 

2. Will that invite be considering expired if I dont submit the Visa app and pay the fees? 

3. After ImmiAccount is created - Can we wait for the invite to expire and update EOI?
Because in ImmiAccount page also, it is showing the invite expiry date with the Invite ID.
However, I am worried whether this creation of ImmiAccount will create any problems later when I accept the next fresh invite (with updated EOI).

Please help with all your suggestions and experiences. 


Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi Keeda,
> 
> Need a bit of an urgent help!!!
> 
> ...


Hello Bhai

1. Clicking the APPLY VISA button or even filling up the forms does not count as having "accepted" the invite, but paying for the visa does. The payment page comes up as the last step after various online forms originating from the APPLY VISA button. It is only after you pay that your EOI status changes from INVITED to LODGED, and if this does not happen in the stipulated 60 days, the INVITED will change back to SUBMITTED - meaning the invitation expired. So, to answer your question- Yes, invitation can still expire after clicking that button and even after having created an immiAccount.

2. Yes, it will be considered as expired, and it will return back to the invitation pool one last time.

3. Yes, you can still let the invite expire after having created the immiAccount. Existence of an immiAccount does not affect anything. You can use the same immiAccount in the future for any other visa, health assessments, sponsorship applications for your relatives, citizenship application, etc. Think of immiAccount as a vault for your transactions with DIBP/ immi system. It is just that you are using this opportunity to create a new account, but is perfectly okay if you do not store this opportunity (application) into this account and use it for any future opportunities.



> Because in ImmiAccount page also, it is showing the invite expiry


I am sure it is this current incomplete visa application inside of the immiAccount that is showing a certain status and expiry date. immiAccount by itself does not have any status, expiry, and such things- it is just a container/ folder so to say.


----------



## sriniha (Nov 16, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> VISA lodge will just ask you the start - end dates of employment and designations.
> Where are you entering the deputation dates? I don't think there is any field for entering such data anywhere.
> 
> I think you can go ahead and apply VISA. WHats the point of agent asking you to re-apply?


Hi 

I am totally confused now .. 

MY ACS was also prepared with deputation dates of my Employer. ACS report also approved my mm/yrs of experience with same employer with multiple deputation dates included. Now, My EOI is also created with similar ACS dates i.e with each Deputation Employment dates for Single Employer. As the deputation dates are wrong in EOI i am worried on VISA processing .. Please HELP


My Question is : Do we need to mention the Deputation Employment to ACS while working with One employer?

Do I need to redo ACS with only Employer dates ? 
(i.e without mentioning any Deputation dates of Employer in ACS & provide all deputation dates in Employee reference letter only)

Does EOI consider below 6 months exp for Points? 
(i.e Here After end of deputation I returned to home country & worked for 3-6 months with Employer and moved to another country on deputation )


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Hello Bhai
> 
> 1. Clicking the APPLY VISA button or even filling up the forms does not count as having "accepted" the invite, but paying for the visa does. The payment page comes up as the last step after various online forms originating from the APPLY VISA button. It is only after you pay that your EOI status changes from INVITED to LODGED, and if this does not happen in the stipulated 60 days, the INVITED will change back to SUBMITTED - meaning the invitation expired. So, to answer your question- Yes, invitation can still expire after clicking that button and even after having created an immiAccount.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much KeeDa,

Much Appreciated Brother.

Now, I will wait for the invite to expire in a few days time.

But, then after that what I will have to do "To Update my EOI"?

I would want to update my EOI after it gets back to the Submitted State. 
Please let me know how can I do that. 

Thanks again.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

GuruBhai said:


> Thank you very much KeeDa,
> 
> Much Appreciated Brother.
> 
> ...


Once its comes to Submitted State, you can open the EOI and edit normally by using "UPDATE EOI" button at the right bottom and save.
But, remember it will take 60 days time for the invite to expire.
By the way, how many days it have been since you received the invite ?


----------



## aks80 (Jan 20, 2017)

sriniha said:


> sharma1981 said:
> 
> 
> > VISA lodge will just ask you the start - end dates of employment and designations.
> ...


You need to mention the deputation date if you are posted in a different country on a work permit. If I have understood your situation right, that is the case. That's the reason ACS also clearly demarcates the date in the assessment as you would have submitted during evaluation.

You will need to provide payslips or tax returns or bank statements etc to match your various employment claims. And this is applicable for every country you have worked in and the date ranges corresponding to that employment.

So, to answer your question. Yes, you should mention deputation dates if you were posted to another country. Your agent is correct in that sense.

How much this impacts your EOI depends on whether the dates in question actually change your employment related points. If they increase it, then you may have a problem. You should definitely discuss in detail with your agent. Experts on the forum can also comment.

On an unrelated note, I am not sure how you got 6 such date ranges wrong?


----------



## mru (Sep 18, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> I don't see any problem with these mistakes. I've seen such minor mistakes in EOI and people getting through smoothly through the process without any questions being asked. You should be fine so long as you did not overclaim points in your EOI. Moreover, when you hit the APPLY VISA button in your EOI and start to fill the online forms, most of the information from EOI is already pre-populated in the visa forms. Not sure (or don't remember) how it is now, but some of this information is even editable for you to correct, add, or reorder.


Hi KeeDa, thats a comforting news as I myself have mistakenly put my speaking score as my writing score and vice versa. I was just wondering however if you amend the details in your EOI, without overclaiming/underclaiming points, will the date of effect change?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mru said:


> Hi KeeDa, thats a comforting news as I myself have mistakenly put my speaking score as my writing score and vice versa. I was just wondering however if you amend the details in your EOI, without overclaiming/underclaiming points, will the date of effect change?


Its better to correct this. Ideally if points claimed don't change then DOE remains the same.
But if i was you i will correct this discrepancy about language scores.


----------



## mru (Sep 18, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Its better to correct this. Ideally if points claimed don't change then DOE remains the same.
> But if i was you i will correct this discrepancy about language scores.


Hi Sharma, thanks for your quick reply. It was by pure luck I found this silly mistake. I was a bit worried since my EOI has been in the system for 8 months already and I thought this would change the date of effect.


----------



## aarishrana (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello guys,

During submission of my EOI, I made a mistake in my name. I swapped my family name with given name. I put "AARISH" as my family name and "HAMEED" as given name by mistake. Now I have received a visa invitation for 489 state sponsored visa. In EIO my name is appearing as "HAMEED AARISH" instead of "AARISH HAMEED".

Please guide me if I should proceed with this visa invitation and apply for the visa. Will it be rejected due to this mistake?

Or should I submit a new EOI and get state sponsorship again which costs $700 and and two months of waiting time. Please suggest.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aarishrana said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> During submission of my EOI, I made a mistake in my name. I swapped my family name with given name. I put "AARISH" as my family name and "HAMEED" as given name by mistake. Now I have received a visa invitation for 489 state sponsored visa. In EIO my name is appearing as "HAMEED AARISH" instead of "AARISH HAMEED".
> 
> ...


You should go ahead with the visa application. See if the subsequent forms originating from the APPLY VISA button let you change the name; if not, then after having lodged the visa, click on "update us" on the left and then "notification of incorrect answers" on the right and have this mistake corrected.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

I have a query. .. I received my ACS results last week in which they considered all my experience to be relevant from Aug 2009 to date...I had submitted statutory declarations for all my experiences...however in my current company I joined recently (October 2017) and I do not want the verification to be done there as I am sure they will not be willing to vouch for me and also I do not want them to get a hint that I am planning for a PR...so I want to mark my most recent experience as not relevant in visa filing and proceed...anyways I will still have 8 years of experience for 15 points based on the previous job that can be counted until August 2017............(pls keep in mind I received positive assessment for this job as well)...I am sure my current company getting this info will get me into a trouble...I have no choice but to skip this experience in my visa...

Also, I had filed my EOI under subclass 189, ICT BA last week marking current job as relevant and have received an invite with an overall score of 80.
Please let me know what all options do I have so I don't have to show my current job experience-

a) Should I withdraw my current EOI and file a new one marking current job as non - relevant
b) Should I file a new ACS and show the current job as non-relevant 
c)Any other options?

Please advise


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

*Mistake in one of the experience country*

Dear Friends,

I just received invitation to apply for state nomination for 190 visa. 

The email says all the information in the EOI before the invitation received should be correct and the applicant should be able to validate it.

But I have done a mistake in my EOI, the country of one of my experiences (which is effecting the points claimed) is incorrect in the EOI. All other information like name, dates are correct.

While the above information is correct in ACS.
e.g. 
Company: ABC
Country: United states (it is actually Pakistan, ACS is also approved for Pakistan)
Date from to: 01/03/2012 - 01/08/2016 

Should I proceed with my nomination invitation?


----------



## newuserr (Jan 19, 2019)

*Urgent guidance needed!!*

<*SNIP*> 

Even I have made a mistake in my EOI. I am trying to understand if this is a major or minor mistake.

I took my exp from 2011 and showed as related to NOC. I did not know that I had to split my exp according to ACS and show as 2011-2013 as not related to NOC and the rest related to NOC, although all of my exp is related.

ACS has considered my exp after Sept 2013. My last date of exp is till Dec 2018 and start from Sept 2011.In both the cases, whether from Sep 2011- Dec 2018 (7 yrs) OR Sept 2013-Dec 2018(5 yrs), points are same. I also have the ACS letter which has given me 5 yrs 3 months as skilled exp after deduction. 

Can I correct the info now in the PR appli? Can I proceed with the invite and lodge my application. I am currently standing at 75 points.

Please help!!! Has anybody else also has similar experience?

Waiting for a reply.


----------



## dheerajsingla (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey Guys , 
Can somebody please help me out here? I have got my 489 invite from SA. And I just noticed that while filling the EOI, I had mistakenly entered "Senior Software Engineer" in the "Position" as well as in the "Employer name". Is it going to be a problem while filing the visa application? Although SA did not made any objection while issuing the invite as EOI number is also specified in the Nomination application. Also ACS assessment is good to go.


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

It sounds like a genuine mistake, I would expect it would be ok but difficult to say as it would depend on your case worker.


----------



## kinas (Nov 30, 2017)

Kindly advice me with my problem.
I have received 489 invitation, and while filling the lodge application it automatically filled some fields with the data from my EOI. So I realized I have done a mistake in the EOI at "Highest recognized qualification".
I selected from the drop down list "Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology - Computers and Information" instead of "Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology".
There is an option to edit this information in immi account but I can not update this in the EOI.

please note that my ACS outcome letter mentioned that my assessment is for Bachelor, and as you know Masters gives the same points as Bachelor so I did not claim extra points by this mistake.

1. is this mistake may cause a rejection of my invitation?
2. should I contact the state or the immigration department before lodging my application?

Thanks in advance.


----------

